# Repair of scratches on bumper - wetsanding by hand possible?



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello,
I want to repair a couple of small scratches -courtesy of other drivers  - on the bumper of my Impreza. The paint has come out and the black plastic has appeared. What's the best way to repair these without having to repaint the bumper? From what I understand (correct me if I am wrong) I need to fill them up with a paint repair kit, let dry and then wetsand? I have never done wetsanding before and I don't have a PC, will that be a problem?
Thanks for your help 
Fivos

P.S I have read the wetsanding guide but my case is different as there is no paint at all on the spot I want to fix.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Wet-Sanding Plastics:*
Use these products for finishing plastics, acrylics, polycarbonates, bakelite, fibreglass, gel coat, urethanes, celluloid, lacquers, fibreglass, cast polymers, soft woods, cultured marble, coatings, composites, and more.

Abrasive colours of this product range from dark grey to light grey. This material is made to be used wet or dry, is made with a flexible cotton backing with polymer emulsion cushioning layer and large micron graded silicon carbide crystals suspended in an ultra flexible resin bond.*Grades 8000 and 12000 are made with aluminium oxide crystals.

This material is available in the following nine grades, from course to fine: 1500, 1800, 2400, 3200, 3600, 4000, 6000, and 8000, and 12000 regular. 1500 micro-mesh is equivalent to a scratch pattern left using 400-wet/dry, but is much more consistent.

*Product specific* - https://www.micro-surface.com


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

I swear I've only been on here a short time and it's like having a walking advert bot.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

I hav e found the paint on bumpers to be very thin compared to the car body paint. I don't and I doubt you have a PTG which will work on bumpers so wet sanding could be a bad idea. I would see how well it polishes first.


----------



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> I hav e found the paint on bumpers to be very thin compared to the car body paint. I don't and I doubt you have a PTG which will work on bumpers so wet sanding could be a bad idea. I would see how well it polishes first.


Minor scrapes would polish (I believe) but the part that the paint has come out and is black what can I do?
I will use the pencil (paint) kit so as to make them less visible but is there anything else that can be done to smooth them out?
I don't really want to have to paint the whole bumper as they usually don't prep the plastic properly for the paint to bond, besides it needs to be taken off for a proper job and that is going to cost a fair bit.
There are some companies that paint a local area with an airbrush, has anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

A chip awat type person sounds best. they will be able to fill the scratch, prep the paint work and use a airbrush to paint it up.


----------



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

I have been quoted 60 euros for a local repair by a local paintshop using an airbrush, wetsanding (if required) and polishing.
Chip* a*ay quoted me 110 euros and they don't even let you be at their premises to watch what their are doing! When I told them what can be achieved by wetsanding on metal panels and what I have seen on this forum they said it's not true and that the final picture people are posting is not of the repaired car or is photoshopped! They made me laugh so stand clear from them! Best to use a local repairer that you trust who spends time to explain what their are doing and have no problem with you watching their work.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Chip away are a franchise company and as such are only as good as there local guy. They are also a mobile service. Where are you living, I ask because you quote euros so maybe your in europe and therefore your chips away is a totally different company to the one I refer to.
No one can wet sand a scratch back too 100% if the paint has been removed.


----------



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> Chip away are a franchise company and as such are only as good as there local guy. They are also a mobile service. Where are you living, I ask because you quote euros so maybe your in europe and therefore your chips away is a totally different company to the one I refer to.
> No one can wet sand a scratch back too 100% if the paint has been removed.


I am in Athens. Chips away is a franchise as you said so you have to pay for the advertising costs etc. 
I just didn't like their attitude and secrecy. Will report back as soon as I have it repaired and take some photos of the process


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

As a Franchise you can't say "their attitude" then unless it's come from the head office. The guy in my area is brilliant and knows his stuff.


----------



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> As a Franchise you can't say "their attitude" then unless it's come from the head office. The guy in my area is brilliant and knows his stuff.


Yes, I mean the particular one that I have been to, I can't comment on others.
Does he let you watch or explain what he does?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

He has no choice as he does it on your drive, but there maybe laws in your countries preventing that.


----------



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> He has no choice as he does it on your drive, but there maybe laws in your countries preventing that.


It's totally up to the person as you say then.
No such laws in Greece AFAIK.


----------

